

Bank of America data leak destroys trust - petethomas
http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-lazarus-20110524,0,1687635.column

======
sixtofour
"The purloined info included ... PINS ... "

Shouldn't these be hashed like a password? I suppose it's not common practice,
but why not? Maybe the use of Pins started well before the internet made all
these breaches so easy, so all that data was considered "safe."

------
dennisgorelik
The most expensive part in all that story is how taxpayers would pay for
maintaining prisons for these fraudsters.

